# Nuforce MMP Review



## mark2410

[size=12.0pt]Nuforce MMP Review[/size]
   

   
   
[size=12.0pt]First Impressions:  For some reason I expected a bigger box.  Opening it up the box is very compact and rather nicely all tucked up into itself.  After opening, it was a bit of a bugger to put it back the way it was for storage but that’s hardly a concern.  The amp itself is a little bigger than I expected its mightily light too.  I presume its due it being a plastic case rather the metal you get and the FiiO E5 so despite being a bit big for a tiny amp its effortlessly light.  It’s nice to see it takes a micro USB to charge rather than the more common (in little amps anyway) the mini USB.  Of this I much approve as I like I’m sure most people do, have a bucket load of micro USB cables to hard for phones and such.[/size]
   
[size=12.0pt]First listen and I notice that it doesn’t have its own volume control, it does have a high or low gain option but given I had planned to use with my Ipod’s Line Out that’s not going to be an option.  Still that’s not what most would use it for, in the real world it will be hooked up to a phones HP out.  Still as I had the Ipod out a quick flick between its HP out and HP out to the MMP, trying with the Senn HD515’s there is a pretty stark difference.  The big cans thrive on more power particularly in the upper ranges.  Could it be the amp is like its kin, the Icon Mobile and a touch bright?  Time shall tell.[/size]
   

   
   
[size=12.0pt]Source: Ipod 5G via HP out and Galaxy Nexus.[/size]
   
[size=12.0pt]Lows:  So many little amps were focused around the old FiiO’s model.  Give a bit more power and offer a bass boost button.  There is no bass boosting button here.  The lows therefore are more dependent on what your headphone or IEM can do and how it responds to more power.  As I flick between the E5 and the MMP with the HD515’s in use there isn’t the stark low end difference quantity wise.  I get the distinct impression the MMP is spitting out a lot more power, and I mean A LOT.  The bass isnt more plentiful but it’s a damn sight quicker and a considerably cleaner.  Of course the 515 really responds to amping but god they sound completely different.  Not entirely unlike the Fireye Mini, just a better version of it in everyway. (Sorry Fireye.)  The bass feels so much more exuberantly alive and vigorous.  The power, the speed, the control are all so vastly improved.  Of course I have to give the Icon Mobile a bash and the lows are still better on the MMP.  I still think a bass boost button wouldn’t go a miss but the amps largely flavourless administrations of the audio mean it should appeal far, far more to purists than the crowd that normally are pursuant of the mini amps out there.  [/size]
   

   
   
[size=12.0pt]Mids:  Much like the bass there is essentially no flavouring here other than the colossal power boost.  I might say they are more open and dry but it’s hard to say how much is just down to things being better driven and not adding any warmth as some amps are want to do.  One things for sure if you’re after a warm, mellow amp this is not it.  Clarity and cleanness are what’s to be found here.  Mids on hard to drive things open up, become more expressive and most notably on the 515 much more holographic.  IEM’s responded less noticeably as they just don’t have power demands in the same way.  Still everything benefited particularly those things on the warm and heavy side.  I might say this more open presentation made mids seem a little more forward but really its just adding some clarity.  They being more clear could be mistaken for pushing them forward. Maybe a nice combo for warm and bass heavy things.[/size]
   
[size=12.0pt]Timing on the mids felt much improved.  They felt the extra power at work gave them room to breathe.  Its like taking a car and putting in a wildly more powerful engine.  It does what the previous engine did but it feels effortless and as though its giving you its fullest potential.[/size]
   

   
   
[size=12.0pt]Highs:  This may not have the scintillating brightness of its sibling but the high end was lifted a bit.  In part this is due to the extra power allowing things to be more properly driven.  Certainly it hugely sped up the treble on hard to drive things.  This is a bit of a two edges sword though, yes the amp improved things but it began to show up what the source lacks.  I noticed this most with the Ipod 5G as its HP out is less than accomplished in the high end.  So I think a pairing with something aggressive or gritty up top (thinking DBA-02) and the Ipod got rather abrasive. It’s a shame there was no volume control to use with its Line Out.  The highs were rather tamer on the Galaxy Nexus but then it uses MP3’s streamed from Google music so it’s never going to have the option of superb treble.  The amp however I felt made the most out of what it had to work with, just maybe not pair it up with brightest headphones.[/size]
   

   
   
[size=12.0pt]In the Hand:  Light.  It feels lighter than it looks like it should, not in a bad way as it’s nicely constructed, just light.  It might have been nice if the corners were a fraction more rounded for in the pocket but visually its looked good.[/size]
   
[size=12.0pt]Features:  Pretty basic on the whole, you get an on/off switch. A high/low gain switch, a 3.5mm input on the bottom.  More unusually for these sorts of things but like its sibling you get two outputs.  Yep you get two 3.5mm out sockets so if your someone that want to share music with someone close by they can plug it and hear what your hearing.  Oh and you get a little lanyard loop so you can attach something to it if you like.[/size]
   
[size=12.0pt]Build Quality:  For a little amp it’s a bit pricey but you gets what you pays for.  The build quality is lovely.[/size]
   

   
   
[size=12.0pt]Power:  Loads.  Upping things to the big HD600’s and I was able to use the high gain option.  Actually I didn’t notice a lot of difference between high and low gain so you could just always leave it on high and save some phone battery power.  (Edit:  I didn’t notice lots of difference on the HD600 but I certainly did when I put IEM’s back in!)  After all its going to need it more.  Volume wise it didn’t seem to want to go to insane with the big HD600 but everything else would with ease.  The 600 would too but the phone was up in the range to warn about listening too loudly for too long.  The 515 and any IEM I tried felt like they had all the power they wanted and more.[/size]
   
[size=12.0pt]Transparency:  Easily the most transparent little amp I’ve heard. (TBH so it should as its easily the most expensive too.)  Naturally the form factor makes me want to compare it to the now aging E5 but there is just no comparison.  This is like a fresh spring breeze.  So open and free.  If anything it could be too open and transparent for those who like a rich sounding amp.  This is all about cleanliness and transparency.[/size]
   

   
   
[size=12.0pt]Value:  As I’ve said before Nuforce stuff seems hard to come by if you’re not in the US.  In the US its just US$59 (£38.68) but in the UK I only found it at one place and it was £52 (US$79.33) as you can see that’s a large jump.  Eek!  Bargainlishious if you’re a US’ian not quite so much if you’re not.  For the same money in the land of Her Britannic Majesty your forgoing much functionality and making it compete with the E11 rather than the E6[/size]
   

   
   
[size=12.0pt]Conclusion:  I have really quite liked the sound of this little amp.  Its functionality less so.  I miss no bass boost, not that I really want one but I can see many would and the real omission is no volume control.  To get any control you have to go back to the source and that’s going to be buried in your pocket somewhere.  Of course with the amp you won’t get volume controls passing through.  Having them on the amp itself would be really handy.  Now I don’t know if that was a trade-off to get the sound quality so high but it was a missed feature.   That’s the only gripe I’ve had with the MMP.[/size]
   
[size=12.0pt]Acoustically I have found it a breath of fresh air.  Nuforce IEM’s are always on the rich, heavy side and their last portable amp, the Icon Mobile, was notoriously bright.  They complimented each other wonderfully though.  So I assumed this would be aiming for much the same but it’s not.  Here we have a little amp that is far more colourless.  Maybe you could say it’s very open and transparent nature makes things seem a little brighter but it’s only a human perception.  The highs are a little more noticeable due to its openness and as a mentioned it begins to show up what you’re feeding it.  I can see this working well with the rich warmth of Nuforce’s IEM’s but I didn’t try them.  I had planned to but once I started listening to the MMP it became clear that the amp belongs with better things.  Sorry Nuforce but your IEM’s aren’t high end stuff, while thought your NE-600x was a stunner for the money it nor your others are quite going to do the MMP justice.  [/size]
   
[size=12.0pt]The MMP does not sound like it’s a little mini amp, it sounds like a proper portable amp.  It’s also clearly got the oomph of a much bigger amp too.  it’s just got endless power behind it and scales up very well to power hungry big cans.  The HD515’s just loved them.  The IE8’s too had a whale of time.  (Were Nuforce aiming to complement Sennheiser’s?) The power and transparency really made the best of anything that was warm and rich.  Nuforce claim on their website that “Your headphones will sound distinctly clearer” and I can confirm that yes they will.[/size]


----------



## mark2410

Nuforce MMP Quick Review
   
  Brief:  A mini amp that sounds not so mini.
   
  Price:  US$59 or £52 depending on your location
   
  Specification:  Audio Input: 1 x 3.5 mm analogue 1 x micro USB for power charging, Headphone Output: 2 x 3.5 mm analogue, Gain: 3X or 5X, selectable by user, THD+N: 0.09% @ 1 mW 0.45% @ 32 mW, S/N Ratio: >100 dB, 20 – 20 kHz A-Weighted, Frequency Response: 20 – 20 kHz +/- 1.5 dB, Max Output: 94 mW @ 32 ohm, 1.74 V, 10% THD+N 49.2 mW @ 100 ohm, 2.2 V, 10% THD+N, Battery Life: >8 hours, Battery Capacity: 200 mAh, Charging time: 70 mins, Dimensions: 58.2 * 47.7 * 10 mm, Weight: 22 g
   
  Accessories:  A micro USB cable and a 3.5mm male to male cable.
   
  Build Quality:  Very nice, feels terribly light but solid.
   
  Aesthetics:  The matte black looks very modern and visually appealing.
   
  Power:  Lashings and lashings of it.  Practically everything felt effortlessly powered and as though there was plenty of power still there if needed.  The HD600 though was pushing things but it’s a 300 ohm beast.  Volume was pretty significantly boosted so turn the volume down before you plug things in.
   
  Sound:  Very open, very transparent in nature.  Everything felt like it have been given endless room to breathe properly.  This meant things didn’t have the warmth and richness that some like to see in an amp.  It did also make it feel lighter and brighter but it’s really an illusion.  When things become clearer they can sound brighter as everything is more noticeable. Bass got tighter and punchier, the mids got more open and detailed. It did begin to show up the treble shortcomings of the source in use though.  This meant it’s something I’d try to pair of with a slightly warmer headphone if I were you.  The Senn’s I used were all superb pairings.  Even IEM’s though liked the additional power, but steer clear of things like the DBA-02, its aggressive up top and the amp just showed up how much you don’t really need to see every wrinkle and pore all the time.  Great scale and great dynamics to be found here.
   
  Value:  Great if you’re in the US.  The price however leaps for the UK.  Still it’s a small and great sounding amp.  It just sticks in my craw a bit when something is so very much more here.
   
  Pro’s:   Clean and very transparent sound.  Excellent clarity.
   
  Con’s:  Availability and pricing for non US’ians, No bass boost, No volume control.


----------



## mosshorn

This would be a good amp to pair with something like the Clip series, the Sony players, or anything with hardware volume control. With Ipods I'm not so sure since most around here use an LOD. 

Great review as always Mark!


----------



## mark2410

true size wise a clip would suit but i figure people but clips or sonys because they have nice amps in them and dont want to add something else.  hence my thinking this is aimed at convergence devices (ie phones)


----------



## DrSheep

Great review, but I did found it odd for NuForce not to include a volume dial like their ICON Mobile.  Hoever, can you test one thing for me: does your iPod controls on your IEM/Headphone still function?  The ICON Mobile had this feature, and it will be nice if NuForce included this with their MMP.  Thanks.


----------



## mattwardfh

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Great review, but I did found it odd for NuForce not to include a volume dial like their ICON Mobile.  Hoever, can you test one thing for me: does your iPod controls on your IEM/Headphone still function?  The ICON Mobile had this feature, and it will be nice if NuForce included this with their MMP.  Thanks.


 
  Nope, at least not with a three-button, Apple-style remote. I haven't tried a one-button model, but I don't have any reason to think it would be different. 
   
  The interconnect between the source and the amp is of the TRS variety rather than TRRS, so it doesn't have the extra connector necessary to pass the microphone channel, either. 
   
  It's a shame; I always thought that was a cool feature of the Icon Mobile, and I wish NuForce had retained it, and that other companies borrowed the idea. With plain headphone amps, that would be pretty simple—just pass the signal through. With USB amp/DACs, it's a little more complicated, because you need an ADC for the mic in addition to the DAC. Still, wish it worked.


----------



## DrSheep

That's sucks, but thanks.


----------



## mattwardfh

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> That's sucks, but thanks.


 
  Agreed. 
   
  The one idea I can come up with is that you could use a remote mic adapter (with a male-to-male coupler) as the interconnect between the amp and phone. This would give you remote/mic functionality, but it seems physically awkward, and it wouldn't be via the remote/mic that's built into the headphones.


----------



## NimnuL

I had MMP and E5 on my hands and I didn't like none of them. 
  Both added a high background noise - a hiss. 
  E5 produced it more, MMP less but still audible and anoying in quiet parts of the music. 
   
  MMP - no independent gain adjustment for headphone output which is stupid as you may use two completely different headphones with different impedancy and efficiency. This way one pai will play lauder than another. 
   
   
  I also question the foundations of the idea for such device as being on the go it's hard to focus on every detail of the sound. 
  And at home - why to buy portable equipment then? 
   
  Your observations regarding the sound is similar to my notes, however I noted the stage made a bit closer... less air, more dynamic, warmer but still natural. Nice but in my opinion not worth the money. 
   
  And the build quality ... don't even get me started.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





nimnul said:


> I had MMP and E5 on my hands and I didn't like none of them.
> Both added a high background noise - a hiss.
> E5 produced it more, MMP less but still audible and anoying in quiet parts of the music.


 
  What headphone are you using with both?


----------



## NimnuL

Quote: 





clieos said:


> What headphone are you using with both?


 
   
  I tried few: Brainwavz HM5, Sennheiser HD555, NuForce HP-800, Brainwavz B2, Creative InEar 3. The source was not the problem, I tied: iPod Nano 4g, FiiO E9i, Samsung Galaxy SIV, iPhone 5, integrated soundcard in two different notebooks ... 
   
  The same result: background hiss with various intensity depending on the headphones of course. 
  The funny thing was that NuForce MMP starded producing a noise right after connecting the source, it did not matter if the source was turned on or off, the hiss was the same everytime. 
   
  For me it indicates low build quality of internal electronics. 
   
  I was only a bit disappointed on FiiO E5 because of a low price tag, but MMP is not so cheap after all, my expectation was at least clear sound.


----------



## ClieOS

E5 does hiss on high volume, that I know. I'll receive the MMP in a week or so, will report back how it goes.


----------



## NimnuL

Quote: 





clieos said:


> E5 does hiss on high volume, that I know. I'll receive the MMP in a week or so, will report back how it goes.


 
   
  Yes it does, but not only on high volume, audible noise starts with around mid-vol. 
  Noise in MMP is quieter but hiss still noticable, especially in gain 5x. It upsets me while listening quiet songs like piano, violin concertos etc. The addition noise can't be heard on more dynamic songs obviously. 
  Basically I would not recommend this product to everyone, probably listeners with headphones hard to drive, with heavy bas or low-power portable players may like it.


----------



## jasonl

When setting to 5X gain (5X !!!), the noise floor will go up for sure. This is just physics.
  MMP is not meant for audiophiles like you guys here.  Wait another month for something else.


----------



## NimnuL

Quote: 





jasonl said:


> When setting to 5X gain (5X !!!), the noise floor will go up for sure. This is just physics.
> MMP is not meant for audiophiles like you guys here.  Wait another month for something else.


 
   
  3x gain produces audible noise as well. 
  If this product is not designed for demanding listeners, then what's the point of all this? 60USD just to pump up volume to ridiculous high levels? 
  Frankly speaking I expected more from such toy, but maybe it's just me. And I'm not an audiofile, just an ordinary guy enjoying the music. 
  Luckily I got this for free to review it, otherwise I'd be upset


----------



## jasonl

If you are using IEM or very sensitive headphones, hiss is expected for this type of entry level devices. MMP probably has the lowest noise.
  Jason


----------



## NimnuL

Quote: 





jasonl said:


> If you are using IEM or very sensitive headphones, hiss is expected for this type of entry level devices. MMP probably has the lowest noise.
> Jason


 
   
  You could think that, but I paired MMP with full size headphones as well:  Brainwavz HM5, Sennheiser HD555, NuForce HP-800. 
   
I think in some cases use of MMP may be justified, however on the other hand putting 60USD on better cans instead of MMP would give much better result. 
   
It's just my POV.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





nimnul said:


> Luckily I got this for free to review it, otherwise I'd be upset


 
   
  Free or not shouldn't make any difference in your opinion as a reviewer though, just saying.


----------



## NimnuL

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Free or not shouldn't make any difference in your opinion as a reviewer though, just saying.


 
  Yeah and it doesn't, the conclusion remains. If I took the money from my pocket I would be just touched personally, that's it.


----------



## audiofan-uk

I have one now for 2 weeks and am more than happy with it. I am not a real audiophile, but just an audiofan. 
But listening to my flac files on my smartphone and ipad works perfect with the MMP. A much better sound and my kids like the volume blast......
The price difference is easily explained as we have to pay an additional 21% VAT here in the UK (as in most European countries), I ordered some products a while ago online from a US company, but still had to pay the postman 21% VAT.........


----------



## NimnuL

Quote: 





audiofan-uk said:


> I have one now for 2 weeks and am more than happy with it. I am not a real audiophile, but just an audiofan.
> But listening to my flac files on my smartphone and ipad works perfect with the MMP. A much better sound and my kids like the volume blast......
> The price difference is easily explained as we have to pay an additional 21% VAT here in the UK (as in most European countries), I ordered some products a while ago online from a US company, but still had to pay the postman 21% VAT.........


 
  I know the pain, 23% here. 
   
  BTW I'm concerned about the volume blast you've mentioned, aren't you worried about your children's hearing? Just saying.


----------



## audiofan-uk

Normally yes, it can be too loud, but they are not using it as a headphone amp, they use it for their little speakers (smartphone to mmp to speakers) wondering when they will blow them up


----------



## mark2410

btw nuforce do a mini speaker taht might work well for your kids (if they arent too young) as its a bit plush for getting thrown about


----------



## ClieOS

Just received the MMP. As far as hiss goes, it is pretty much inaudible to me. I tested it with my most hiss prone IEM, the SE530.


----------



## mark2410

its a fun wee thing dont you think?


----------



## ClieOS

The size is a little bigger than I have imagined. Not that it is actually big, but I thought it was smaller. Haven't really spent enough time on it but so far it sounds pretty good with Nano 7G and ER4P.


----------



## mark2410

ditto, i thought it would be FiiO sized too


----------



## Speakerphile

I like that it's small, but it isn't very convenient to carry around.  You can't really strap it to your phone so it's just floating around in my pocket.  It makes it really cumbersome to pull my phone out to change tracks.


----------



## NimnuL

Here is mine review, Brainwavz HM5 and NuForce MMP. For Polish speaking only, however there are detailed photos as well, if you wish to see, feel welcome:
   
http://twojepc.pl/artykuly.php?id=test-Brainwavz-HM5-NuForce-MMP&jedna_strona=1


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





nimnul said:


> Here is mine review, Brainwavz HM5 and NuForce MMP. For Polish speaking only, however there are detailed photos as well, if you wish to see, feel welcome:
> 
> http://twojepc.pl/artykuly.php?id=test-Brainwavz-HM5-NuForce-MMP&jedna_strona=1


 
  To add to this, if anyone wants to see additional images of anything specific I have both colors on hand and can post them up.  Just let me know what you'd like to see.


----------



## ben_r_

So who's compared this to something next step up like the FiiO E17?


----------



## asdfvtn

I'm looking into this now, and I'm wondering if it would do much for my M100or SE215. Both are efficient, so wondering if I'd be better off with buying a portable dac rather than an amplifier. 
Does anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## DrSheep

What's your budget and source?


----------



## asdfvtn

drsheep said:


> What's your budget and source?




Cheaper the better. Under $100 would be good. A Galaxy S4, the North American quad core version. Uses the Qualcomm terrible dac lol.

I forgot to mention the MMP would be approximately$40 plus 5-10$, brand new.


----------



## DrSheep

asdfvtn said:


> Cheaper the better. Under $100 would be good. A Galaxy S4, the North American quad core version. Uses the Qualcomm terrible dac lol.
> 
> I forgot to mention the MMP would be approximately$40 plus 5-10$, brand new.


 
 Save up for the FiiO E18.  It is $160 but it is new and there are a lot of mark up from a lot of places.  I like NuForce and the MMP and all, but it might not be the best for your S4 and M-100.


----------



## asdfvtn

I've considered it before, but I kept reading about how it used the USB recorder app rather than a proper music player. I haven't followed it in a while though. Thanks doc!


----------



## shockdoc

I'd be interested in anyone who can compare this little amp to the FiiO E11 since they're aprox. the same price. Not sure I can use it without a volume control however, since most of my listening is out of LOD from a Nano Gen 2 or laptop usb to Saber DAC.


----------



## mark2410

if your using a line out then yourll need an amp with a volume control.  i mean you could add in a volume control device but its not really the way to go


----------

